# New Twilight glider



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Had a glider blank sitting around that I was sick of looking at so I threw together a different pattern. I'm not totally pleased with it. The chartreuse scales didn't come through as well as I would of liked, and the silver stripe is too pronounced. The pic doesn't capture it, but it has a really cool sparkle. Black base with fluorescent purple glitter dust mixed into the first clear coat!

Thanks for looking,

MS


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet to me! Wonder what the fish think!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good stuff. Glitters over black is a fun thing to try.


----------

